# Allee / alley / Gasse



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> "Allee" means _tree-lined road ('alley')_.


“Allee” and “alley” are false friends.
An “alley” is a “Gasse.”


----------



## Alemanita

Das WR-Wörterbuch Dt.-En. gibt an:

Allee - avenue, promenade, alley


----------



## elroy

An alley is *absolutely not* a tree-lined street.  Not even close. 

There may be very limited (possibly regional, obsolete, literary, etc.) uses in which "Allee" and "alley" overlap, but in the vastly most common meanings of each word ("tree-lined street" and "Gasse"), they are false friends, as I said.

I don't need a dictionary to know these things.


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> I don't need a dictionary to know these things.


I didn't say you needed to look it up. By some reason 'alley' gets mentioned under German "Allee". Is it a mistake? Maybe someone may have to change it.


----------



## elroy

I looked into this.  Merriam-Webster does give "a garden or park walk bordered by trees or bushes" as one of the definitions of "alley," so it seems to be one possible meaning of the word, but I've personally never encountered it used this way so maybe it's rare or literary or something (and I've encountered and used the word "alley" plenty of times; it's not an uncommon word by any means).  Oddly enough, this meaning is listed _first_, but the most common meaning ("Gasse") is listed _third_ after the use of the word in sports contexts, which I would say are definitely less common than the "Gasse" meaning, so I'm not sure how Merriam-Webster decides to order its entries.  It's possible that they list them oldest first, like the OED; I'm not sure.  In any event, my tentative conclusion would be that while this meaning does seem to exist, it's not in any type of widespread use, at least not in American English.


----------



## Sowka

There's also this discussion in English Only that supports the view that "alley" may be extremely rarely used to mean "Allee", but in most cases it refers to narrow gateways. 

So I think it is acceptable to have "alley = Allee" in the dictionary (for these extremely rare cases), but it should be made clear that the usual word to be used for "Allee" should be "avenue".


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> An alley is *absolutely not* a tree-lined street.  Not even close.
> 
> There may be very limited (possibly regional, obsolete, literary, etc.) uses in which "Allee" and "alley" overlap, but in the vastly most common meanings of each word ("tree-lined street" and "Gasse"), they are false friends, as I said.
> 
> I don't need a dictionary to know these things.



Regarind "avenue": There are even more problem, you won't find a one-fits-all translation:

An "Allee" is characterized by *trees *on either side, whether it's a road for cars or a minor road or a path/street in a park for pedestrians doesn't matter.

A "Chaussee" is more similar to the "avenue" as both are* wide roads* but "Chausseen" can usually be found outside cities, although since cities have grown, some are to be found inside cities nowadays.


----------



## elroy

Yes, that's why I've carefully avoided "avenue" (and "boulevard" and "promenade") in all my posts so far.  

I agree that there's not a one-size-fits-all translation.  "tree-lined street/road" is pretty good, but that's a description, not a term.


----------



## Demiurg

Die Etymologie ist ganz interessant. Hier aus dem DWDS:


> *Allee*  f.   ‘beidseitig von Bäumen gesäumter Weg, baumbestandene Straße’, Das substantivierte Part. Perf. mfrz. frz. _allée_, afrz. _alee_ ‘das Gehen, Gang, Korridor, Weg’, seit dem Mfrz. auch ‘Gartenweg, breiter, seitlich von Rasen, Steinen oder Bäumen begrenzter Spazierweg’, vom Verb afrz. _aler_, frz. _alle_r ‘gehen’, wird vereinzelt im 16. Jh. (am Oberrhein), dann unter dem Einfluß der französischen Gartenkunst seit Anfang des 17. Jhs. ins Dt. übernommen, zunächst als Bezeichnung für schattige Gänge in Gartenanlagen, danach allgemein für baumbestandene Wege. Afrz. _aler_ setzt lat. _ambulāre_ ‘zwanglos umhergehen, wandeln’ fort, wobei ein durch häufigen Gebrauch (vielleicht in der Heeressprache) gekürztes vlat. *_alāre_ (vgl. mlat. _alare_) als Übergangsform anzunehmen ist.



Hier aus etymonline:


> *alley* (n.1)
> mid-14c., "passage in a house; open passage between buildings; walkway in a garden," from Old French _alee_ (13c., Modern French _allée_) "a path, passage, way, corridor," also "a going," from fem. of _ale_, past participle of _aler_ "to go," which is of uncertain origin. It might be a contraction of Latin _ambulare_ "to walk" (Watkins, see _amble_ (v.)), or it might be from Gallo-Roman _allari_, a back-formation from Latin _allatus_ "having been brought to" [Barnhart]. Compare sense evolution of _gate_.
> 
> Applied by c. 1500 to "long narrow enclosure for playing at bowls, skittles, etc." Used in place names from c. 1500. "In U.S. applied to what in London is called a Mews" [OED], and in American English especially of a back-lane parallel to a main street (1729).



Das Wort wurde also in beiden Fällen aus dem Französischen übernommen, die Bedeutungen haben sich aber auseinanderentwickelt und es gibt auch einen Unterschied zwischen BrE und AmE.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I looked into this. Merriam-Webster does give "a garden or park walk bordered by trees or bushes" as one of the definitions of "alley," so it seems to be one possible meaning of the word, but I've personally never encountered it used this way so maybe it's rare or literary or something


Not literary,  it just seems to be American English:


> *alley* (Cambridge Dict.)
> 1. a narrow road or path between buildings:
> 2. a path in a park or garden, especially with trees or bushes on both sides
> *«alley» in American English*
> a narrow road or path between buildings, esp. between the backs of buildings:


----------



## elroy

I can't see the _*«alley» in American English*_ part when I follow your link, but I'm 99% sure that refers to the "Gasse" meaning, *not* the "Allee" meaning.  Both my experience and the thread @Sowka linked to clearly show that in American English, in the sense of a type of road or street*, the "Allee" meaning is virtually unheard of, while the "Gasse" meaning is the predominant (almost universal) one.

*i.e. disregarding other meanings, like "bowling alley," "tornado alley," "that's up my alley" (idiom), etc.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I can't see the _*«alley» in American English*_ part


Das ist auf Französisch geschrieben .... .

*«alley» en anglais américain*

Du musst runterscrollen.


----------



## elroy

Just as I thought.  The definition given there is "a narrow road or path between buildings, esp. between the backs of buildings," i.e. "Gasse."


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> esp. between the backs of buildings," i.e. "Gasse."


Wenn ich  "Gasse" höre, denke ich eher an ein kleines Altstadtsträßchen als an _einen Durchgang/ eine Passage_ zwischen "backs of buildings".


----------



## elroy

The first Duden definition for "Gasse" is "schmale Straße zwischen zwei Reihen von Häusern."  That's exactly what an alley is.


----------



## JClaudeK

> *DWDS*
> von Häusern eingefasste, sehr schmale Straße
> Beispiele:
> eine enge, winklige, krumme, steile Gasse
> die Gassen der Altstadt sind holprig und finster
> sie wohnte in einer kleinen Gasse
> auf der abgelegenen Gasse war kein Mensch zu sehen



So sieht eine "typische" deutsche Gasse (= _"schmale Straße zwischen zwei Reihen von Häusern"_) aus.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> The first Duden definition for "Gasse" is "schmale Straße zwischen zwei Reihen von Häusern."  That's exactly what an alley is.


Nicht ganz. Wie du schriebst:


elroy said:


> "a narrow road or path between buildings, esp. between the *backs* of buildings,"


Das stimmt im Deutschen nicht. Für _Alley_ gibt es kein gibt es kein wirkliches Äquivalent, viellicht weil es die in deutschen eher selten gibt. Die Rückseiten von Häusern sind entweder direkt angrenzend oder sie bilden _Hinterhöfe_.

_Gassen_ sind im Prinzip _streets_ im Gegensatz zu _roads_. In Deutschland benutzt man Gasse meist nur für eine relativ kurze _street_ mit enger Bebauung. In Österreich ist es anders. Dort entspricht das Wortpaar Gasse-Straße ziemlich genau dem Paar_ street-road_. Im Niederdeutschen kommt der Begriff _Twiete_ der AmE _alley_ vielleicht am Nächsten.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich schlage vor, alle googlen mal "Gasse" als Bilder und werden überwiegend schnucklige Altstadtgassen sehen.

Dann alle mal "alley" googlen als Bilder und feststellen, dass das eine deutlich größere Vielfalt von runtergekommenen Stichstraßen, Hinterhofzuwegungen (vor allem US) und eben auch ein paar deutsch anmutende Gassen ergibt (dann allerdings meistens Bilder von europäischen Gassen, die weder US noch UK sind). Noch klarer wird "back alley".



berndf said:


> vielleicht weil es die in <Deutschland> eher selten gibt


Das denke ich auch. Die US-amerikanische "(back) alley" ist ja mehr eine Zuwegung zu Hinterhöfen oder zwischen (oft übel aussehenden) Gebäudeblöcken und das ist einfach nicht typisch für Deutschland. 



berndf said:


> Im Niederdeutschen kommt der Begriff _Twiete_ der AmE _alley_ vielleicht am Nächsten.


Das kann ich nun gar nicht nachvollziehen. Twiete sind eher unbedeutende kleine Querstraßen oder Stichstraßen, aber nicht wie "back alley" im AmE, und auch nicht schäbig, industriell oder klein. In Städten mag Twiete einfach niederdeutsch für Gasse sein.


----------



## elroy

So it seems that just like "alley" is almost never a good translation of "Allee," "Gasse" is almost never a good translation of "alley."  I wasn't aware of the latter.  For some reason I thought "Gasse" was the German equivalent of "alley."  So I just want to clarify, in case there was any confusion (which there probably was!), that when I said an "alley" was a "Gasse" I didn't realize "Gasse" predominantly meant something else!  I was not referring to quaint, rustic, charming old-town streets; I was indeed mostly thinking of back alleys and dark, shady, drab narrow passageways where people deal drugs and such.  I thought the latter were called "Gassen" in German; apparently not.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das kann ich nun gar nicht nachvollziehen. Twiete sind eher unbedeutende kleine Querstraßen oder Stichstraßen, aber nicht wie "back alley" im AmE, und auch nicht schäbig, industriell oder klein. In Städten mag Twiete einfach niederdeutsch für Gasse sein.


Eine _Twiete _geht normalerweise seitlich an Häusern vorbei und nicht entlang der Fassadenseite. Das ist die Ähnlichkeit.




Wir assoziieren meist sehr schmuckloses und verdrecktes mit dem Wort _alley_ in Amerika. Aber das ist nicht definitorisch. Ich denke z.B. an die alleys in Beacon Hill in Boston, so wie diese:


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Aber das ist nicht definitorisch. Ich denke z.B. an die alleys in Beacon Hill in Boston, so wie diese


Da passt Gasse dann für mich perfekt. Es gibt also durchaus Überschneidungen, aber eben bei weitem nicht immer.


berndf said:


> meist sehr schmuckloses mit dem Wort _alley_ in Amerika


Allerdings.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Es gibt also durchaus Überschneidungen, aber eben bei weitem nicht immer.


I would even crank up "bei weitem nicht immer" to "fast nie."  See my last post.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I was indeed mostly thinking of back alleys and dark, shady, drab narrow passageways where people deal drugs and such.


Yes, that's the picture I have in mind when reading "alley" or even "back alley". That certainly does not fit the typical image of "Gasse".

The concept of "back alleys" is just not really present in Germany. We have no square street layout nor do we generally have back alleys to buildings. Eve for industrial complexes this is rarely the case, in living quarters more or less non-existent. Semi-attached houses usually can only be approached from the front. Yards with back alleys are not typical.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Da passt Gasse dann für mich perfekt. Es gibt also durchaus Überschneidungen, aber eben bei weitem nicht immer.


Das Problem ist, dass Gasse im deutschen Sprachraum nicht einheitlich verwendet wird. Je weiter man nach Süden kommt, desto üblicher wird _Gasse_ zur Bezeichnung etwas, was man im Norden als _Straße_ bezeichnen würde, während _Strasse_ eher im Sinne von _Landstraße_ verwendet. So sieht eine typische "Gasse" in Wien aus:


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Je weiter man nach Süden kommt, desto üblicher wird _Gasse_ zur Bezeichnung etwas, was man im Norden als _Straße_ bezeichnen würde


Wirklich als Begriff oder nur als Bestandteil alter Eigennamen?


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> dass Gasse im deutschen Sprachraum nicht einheitlich verwendet wird


Mag so sein, aber ähnlich zu "alley" ist "Gasse" ja nirgends.


----------



## berndf

Sagen wir es mal so: _alley _ist weder genau _Allee _noch _Gasse_. Deutlich größere semantische Überschneidungen gibt es aber dann doch mit _Gasse_. Insofern ist die Aussage in #1 nicht ganz falsch.


----------



## elroy

What would you call an American back alley in German?


----------



## Kajjo

I would probably go with "Hintergasse" or maybe something like "Zuwegung"if more context is available to decide that. We just don't have a better term than "Hintergasse".


----------



## elroy

"Hintergasse" sounds good!  In fact, I may have learned "Hintergasse" as the word for "alley" way back when and then misremembered it as just "Gasse."  Or maybe because in English you can generally say just "alley" instead of "back alley" without much of a difference in meaning or connotation, I thought the same could be done with "Hintergasse"! 

"Zuwegung" seems to be a pretty formal legal term for "access road" (which I don't think has any overlap with "alley").


----------



## Kajjo

I heard "back alley" used with industrial building complexes and there "Hintergasse" fits not really well.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> What would you call an American back alley in German?


_Hinterhofgasse_


----------



## elroy

So what exactly would you use "Hintergasse" for?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Hinterhofgasse_


_Hinterhofgassen_ findet man vor allem in alten Filmen.


*Hier* ein Beispiel:





Ich glaube nicht, dass das der Definition von "alley" (AE) entspricht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das der Definition von "alley" (AE) entspricht.


Die Frage war nach "back alley".


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Die Frage war nach "back alley".


Was ändert das?

Meiner Meinung nach passt "_Hinterhofgasse" _nicht zu _alley _und noch weniger zu _back alley.
Hinterhöfe _gibt's in modernen europäischen Städten so gut wie nicht mehr.


----------



## berndf

Das was man auf deinem Bild zieht, passt ziemlich genau zu dem Ausdruck "back alley". Es ist eine Passage, die zwischen den Rückseiten zweier Häuserzeilen verläuft.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> The concept of "back alleys" is just not really present in Germany. We have no square street layout nor do we generally have back alleys to buildings.





> Hinterhof
> von Hinterhäusern eng eingeschlossener, sonnenarmer* Hof*


Hof *≠* (back) alley



berndf said:


> "back alley". Es ist eine Passage [ ]


_Passage_ *≠ *Hof


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Hof *≠* (back) alley


Es geht um _Hinterhofgasse_, nicht um_ Hinterhof_. Du hast ja selbst beschrieben, was dieser Ausdruck bedeutet.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Es ist eine Passage, die zwischen den Rückseiten zweier Häuserzeilen verläuft.


Ich sehe Haustüren und Fenster auf dem Bild,  für mich sind das nicht die Rückseiten dieser (sehr ärmlichen) Mietshäuser. Die schmale Straße bildet gleichzeitig den "Hof" (die einzige Möglichkeit, nach draußen zu gehen) dieser Leute, bzw. im Erdgeschoss sind vielleicht Läden, die auf die andere Seite hinausgehen. Aber für die restlichen Stockwerke bildet das Sträßchen mMn den "Hinterhof".

In einer _(back) alley  _      sind keine Wohnungsfenster, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> für mich sind das nicht die Rückseiten dieser (sehr ärmlichen) Mietshäuser.


Doch, das sind die Rückseiten, so wie auch die Rückseiten aussehen würden, die mit Türen und Fenstern zu einem Hinterhof zeigen:



Nur dass es hier eine Gasse und kein Hof ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> In einer _(back) alley  _      sind keine Wohnungsfenster, wenn ich das recht verstanden habe.


*Das* ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## merquiades

In my childhood American hometown there were streets and alleys. 1) Street A; 2)(behind Street A you have houses); 3) (behind the houses you have yards); 4) Then there are "alleys" (paved or not) separating yards. Their main use is to separate properties; 5) (on the other side of the alley you have more yards) 6) (next to more houses); 7) Then finally on the front side of these houses you have Street B. The whole town was spread out this way. There was not much traffic in the alleys (one lane) but cars could come through, and some people built garages in their yards next to the alley. In some areas the alleys were lined with trees, flowers, grass, other times there were fences or nothing. Kids rode their bikes in the alleys as they were safe. This is still what I think of when I think of "alley" in American English.
The urban areas that are small paved streets between buildings isn't totally different than what I described above except there is no yard and the buidings go all the way to the alley. They do have the reputation of being places of ill-repute... where drug deals take place, where street fights happen, where it is dark and anything can happen. I guess to distinguish the two I'd say "back alley" for the urban type.
The "Gasse" in Saarbrücken look much like the "back alleys" I described minus the sordid nature, and dark feel.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> *Das* ist der springende Punkt.


Kommt darauf an, ob die Rückseiten der Häuser Fenster und Türen haben oder nicht. Es gibt genug, die das haben.


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> there were streets and alleys


Thank you for explaining the layout. This is what I had in mind, too, and is still reflected in a lot of American literature und even movies.

In Germany, we do not have such a street layout and thus no proper term that really closely overlaps with "alley".


----------



## merquiades

Kajjo said:


> Thank you for explaining the layout. This is what I had in mind, too, and is still reflected in a lot of American literature und even movies.
> 
> In Germany, we do not have such a street layout and thus no proper term that really closely overlaps with "alley".


Yes, police movies in particular.  The cops are beating on the front door and the villains are out the back door or window escaping through the alley.


----------

